# Free Walk-In NYPD Police Exam 17Nov07



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.nypd2.org/html/recruit/20071117Boston.html

I took this exam the last time they had it and passed but was not ready to pick up and move to NY at the time. The exam is what you would've expected our exam to be like. More on policing than personality questions. It was a little challenging, but certainly passable without preparation for it.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

it reminded me a lot of the old civil cervice exam, memorization, etc. How can you afford to move there with their pay? I was schedule for Jan. 06 academy, then they lowered the pay to 25K. Couldn't afford to live in the projects with that pay. The academy is in lower manhattan, rent there is about 5k a month for an apt so you have to either drive or take train. parking is ridiculous. I could go on and on. I wish I had been ready for the Jan. 05 academy where those guys are still on the old pay rate.

By the way, i took the exam in ny, 14th street, near union station, in some old high school.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah just took the PAPD exam, starting pay is 32k to start, but at least u can be stationed in NJ, so its not as bad as NYC. i may take this exam just for the hell of it


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

JLT770 said:


> yeah just took the PAPD exam, starting pay is 32k to start, but at least u can be stationed in NJ, so its not as bad as NYC. i may take this exam just for the hell of it


Yes, the PAPD pay very well after some years of service though. Most I have spoken to make in the area of 90k. THe only thing with PAPD is they take mostly nypd, nassau, suffolk, etc with years of service, just like here. You have a better chance going nypd for 5 years, then going suffolk, nassau, that make about twice the salary. So many nypd have left in the last few years for these departments. Officers on nypd have claimed that there employee files are being withheld from those depts so they couldn't leave.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I often thought about this as they are always looking for candidates but for such low pay and high cost of living, I'm better staying here and living under a bridge. Kind of makes you wonder how such a valuable service that police officers provide and they make less than a trashman.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

AdamJ1984 said:


> Yeah, I often thought about this as they are always looking for candidates but for such low pay and high cost of living, I'm better staying here and living under a bridge. Kind of makes you wonder how such a valuable service that police officers provide and they make less than a trashman.


well, because of the decrease, their standards have had to be lowered. They try to run two academy sessions a year, both with 2000 recruits each. They haven't been able to do this. Before jan '06, the pay was a lot better. Not enough to make you rich, but you could get by living outside the city. Even the NY DOC makes more to start now.


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

It would be tough for the first few years, but, I looked more into it and after 5 1/2 years your sallary gets bumped up to $60k... thats a lot more than the base pay around here, granted, you have to wait the time to get there... but, your chances of getting hired are so much more out there, and its only a 4 hour drive from home. hmmmm, i dont think i could make the move though


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

mikeyd1313 said:


> Yes, the PAPD pay very well after some years of service though. Most I have spoken to make in the area of 90k. THe only thing with PAPD is they take mostly nypd, nassau, suffolk, etc with years of service, just like here. You have a better chance going nypd for 5 years, then going suffolk, nassau, that make about twice the salary. So many nypd have left in the last few years for these departments. Officers on nypd have claimed that there employee files are being withheld from those depts so they couldn't leave.


so i took the exam for nothing? almost like the HarvardUPD i applied for huh. oh well. hard to say they won't take anyone from this test, and i thought i did very well on it. why did they lower the pay in jan06?


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

union, pay for current officers, retirement, etc. it goes on and on


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I noticed the title of this thread is "Free walk-in exam." I'm wondering why any department would charge money to take their test? The LAPD testing is free as is the LVMPD, I believe.

I'm also wondering why some departments in the east and midwest pay so little for starting salary? Our starting salary is $54,500 and even that really isn't enough. I believe Las Vegas is also comprable. Also, living out here is definitely not near as expensive as living in and around New York City.

After only a few years in LA, you'd be making about $75,000 base pay with unlimited overtime opportunities (fighting crime, not doing details) to make a lot more. I work with guys who have 5 to 7 years on the job who make close to $100,000 with overtime. Plus the weather is a heck of a lot better out here and you don't have to stand at a road job in the middle of winter freezing your butt off to make a few extra bucks!

We have some ex-NYPD folks on our job here and to a man, they all say they like it much more out here than on NYPD, for multiple reasons. Just thought I'd offer this to the folks who are looking elsewhere to get on the job.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

i thought about LAPD and LVMPD, both sound good, but they are pretty far away. NYPD or PAPD i can be somewhat close to home and be a police officer. I looked at LAPD and i would be making 60k with a degree, sounds great but LAPD pays that much because it seems ultra dangerous. Maybe that's not the case. maybe someone can enlighten me about LAPD.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

JLT770 said:


> i thought about LAPD and LVMPD, both sound good, but they are pretty far away. NYPD or PAPD i can be somewhat close to home and be a police officer. I looked at LAPD and i would be making 60k with a degree, sounds great but LAPD pays that much because it seems ultra dangerous. Maybe that's not the case. maybe someone can enlighten me about LAPD.


Yes, it is dangerous, but I'm pretty sure all major departments are dangerous. Speaking for LAPD, we've had 35 officers killed in my 19 years on the job. But the danger is one of the things that makes it exciting.

If you can make it onto NYPD or PAPD and afford their minimal salary, more power to ya. I certainly understand about the distance thing, I've felt the same way the whole time.

If you have specific questions, feel free to PM me or ask here. I'm sure SGTGRUNTUSMC can help you out with LVMPD.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

i understand it can be dangerous, what i meant to say before is my parents would not like me going out there, for the distance and danger reason. i would love to live in CA and be a police officer there, or even in vegas with the LVMPD. I doubt i will be taking a position with PAPD for the financial reasons i really just took the test for experience, and i felt that the Civil service test helped me take it. the scores will tell.


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey JLT770...

Was the PA test like ours or different?..

TOMORROW IS THE DAY (well another day in the part of a long process)...GOOD LUCK PEOPLES!!...


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Just took the NYPD exam, was pretty easy i thought. did anyone else take the exam? 

One question i had trouble with was the one about responding to the dog hit by the vehicle and being flagged down by its owner...no idea what the answer was, but i said called the animal rescue center...


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Boston24 said:


> Hey JLT770...
> 
> Was the PA test like ours or different?..
> 
> TOMORROW IS THE DAY (well another day in the part of a long process)...GOOD LUCK PEOPLES!!...


guess i didnt see this post when you first posted, the PA test was not like the CS, no work skills or psych questions. it was memorization, how to get to places using one way streets, etc. some questions gave u some guidelines on what to do, you then are given a situation that gives some steps then you tell what would come next. real easy stuff, but still no results they said 60 days so thats 1/5/08. I'm used to waiting so it's not so bad.


----------

